# New Mod order placed, now need juice!



## Proton (11/7/16)

Hey everyone...

Ok so I got hold of a entry level eGo-t a couple of weeks ago and started vaping and I love it, but after 2 atomisers already gave in and im on my second eGo-t I decided to invest and before stumbling onto this forum I watched a few youtubies and one setup cought my attention and I was in loge from get go... I ordered my Target Pro 75w online last week and cant wait. 

Please give your oppinions, I love mouth to lung, and enjoy a good throut hit, now I would like some advise on juice suggestions as the cheapy juice I got is I guess not the good stuff lol... What do you guys think andnsuggest?

Any advice greatly appreciated 

Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Proton (11/7/16)

That is what I have tried so far guys... 

Sent from my MediaPad T1 8.0 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## OhmzRaw (11/7/16)

Check out this sub-forum to get an idea of some of the best local juices based on votes: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/top_liquid/


----------



## Proton (11/7/16)

Thanks man. What place do you recommend I buy them from? Im based in pta

Sent from my MediaPad T1 8.0 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez (11/7/16)

I get all my juice from www.vapechem.co.za as delivery is free and overnight 4days a week.

Never stuck without juice and not once has shipment been delayed.
#1 Supplier

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (11/7/16)

Hi @Proton
Looking at your flavours in the pic, here are some suggestions

Coffee
Not easy to get a good coffee vape. Try Frappe from Sir Vape

Menthol 
Try XXX from Vapour Mountain. Its a refreshing Litchi menthol vape. For a strong menthol try their Menthol Ice. With a bit of coconut try Tropical Ice

Tobacco
Not many local tobacco juices. I would say AshyBac from Mikes Mega Mixes (MMMixes). Or try out some of the Vape Elixir tobaccoes sold at other vendors. 

The juice hunt can be quite a long and challenging process. Keep on trying. You will find something you like. Try sample as many as you can

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Proton (11/7/16)

boxerulez said:


> I get all my juice from www.vapechem.co.za as delivery is free and overnight 4days a week.
> 
> Never stuck without juice and not once has shipment been delayed.
> #1 Supplier
> ...


Just ordered 2 bottles from them, thanks bud... Just they dont stock XXX :{

Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (11/7/16)

Hi @Proton
See this post I wrote recently for another member on tobacco juices
May also help you to find some tobaccoes to try
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/tobacco-flavour-e-liquid.t25582/#post-399179

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/7/16)

Hi @Proton, welcome to the wonderful world of vaping 

The hunt for juices that you enjoy is an ongoing one, you're going to find ones that you love and ones that you don't love as much. Just a word of caution, avoid buying cheap juices from cheap places, those "Liqua" juices are counterfeit, Liqua doesn't make a "Red Bull"

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## KZOR (11/7/16)

Nostalgia.
I was in your exact same position a few months ago and my setup looked very similar to yours.
If you love vaping then you have a world of magic awaiting you.
I am still in awe of the amount of mods,tanks and juices out there.
I have currently temporarily settled with the Evic VTC mini and Kangertech NEBOX which I will keep for a long time still.
If I look at your starter juices I KNOW you will love VM4 juice (caramel tobacco) from Vapour Mountain.
I responded to your post because I saw you ordered the Target 75W mod ......... that is exactly what I am getting this coming weekend.
Also have a look at the Smok Xcube 2 ..... also in my sights for this weekend.
Refrain to impulsive purchases especially the cheap juices offered by major retailers.

Enjoy the ride.


----------



## Proton (11/7/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Hi @Proton, welcome to the wonderful world of vaping
> 
> The hunt for juices that you enjoy is an ongoing one, you're going to find ones that you love and ones that you don't love as much. Just a word of caution, avoid buying cheap juices from cheap places, those "Liqua" juices are counterfeit, Liqua doesn't make a "Red Bull"


Haha ok well there we go.. Already I learn... Well what do you know lol. Thanks man.. And the weirdest part is this red bull is the one I like te most out of all of these lol

Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Proton (11/7/16)

KZOR said:


> Nostalgia.
> I was in your exact same position a few months ago and my setup looked very similar to yours.
> If you love vaping then you have a world of magic awaiting you.
> I am still in awe of the amount of mods,tanks and juices out there.
> ...


Where do you recommend I get the VM juice? That tabacco caramel sounds great! I just ordered 2 bottles off Vapechem.. Milked and strawB

Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## KZOR (11/7/16)

Save your cash m8. You have a HUGE event in August in your area called Vapecon.
I am sure you will get so excited that you might border on permanent goosebumps. 
Vapour Mountain is but one of the vendors that will definitely be present.
Otherwise most descent vape shops should have it.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-sat-27-aug-save-the-date-and-rsvp.t22094/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (11/7/16)

Here's the three I would recommend:

http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...-donuts/products/hardwicks-debbie-does-donuts
http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/vapour-mountain/products/vapour-mountain-xxx
http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/wiener-vape-co/products/wiener-vape-east

All from one vendor, who happens to be one of the top on my "to recommend" list!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (11/7/16)

Stosta said:


> Here's the three I would recommend:
> 
> http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...-donuts/products/hardwicks-debbie-does-donuts
> http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/vapour-mountain/products/vapour-mountain-xxx
> ...


I have tried debb8e does donuts on 3 different tanks/coils and not impressed in any of them.

Does batches differ?

Because the one i have just tastes like burnt pastry... i do not get the cream filling or chocolate icing shining through at all?

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen (11/7/16)

boxerulez said:


> I have tried debb8e does donuts on 3 different tanks/coils and not impressed in any of them.
> 
> Does batches differ?
> 
> ...



Whatever your initial thoughts of the juices you've tasted are, they'll more then likely significantly change when using your new improved setup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (11/7/16)

Stephen said:


> Whatever your initial thoughts of the juices you've tasted are, they'll more then likely significantly change when using your new improved setup.


I am using an Aspire Triton all day with Ni coils running at 310deg C.

Tried the DDD on a Toptank Mini with Kanthal Coil... no better. Also tried it in my old Ego One/Twisp aero.

No better.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (11/7/16)

boxerulez said:


> I am using an Aspire Triton all day with Ni coils running at 310deg C.
> 
> Tried the DDD on a Toptank Mini with Kanthal Coil... no better. Also tried it in my old Ego One/Twisp aero.
> 
> ...


Tastes differ. I am not a big bakery fan - probably because my senses do not always pick up the bakery nuances, making them wasted on me.


----------



## Proton (11/7/16)

I am sure my juice gonna taste way different once my Target arrives... I mean hell.. Even the cheap juices I have tastes totally different in my friend's mod... This cheap ego sticks are OK as it got me started in vaping.. Im sucking on 2 as I type here lol... I cant bluddy wait!, damm shipping!! 

Sent from my MediaPad T1 8.0 Pro using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## TheVapeApe (12/7/16)

Apple Cake from @Sickboy77 trust me

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

